# Hotspot?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I noticed today on Lincoln while itching his butt that the fur was clumped. After shaving it down and taking the scab away (the shaver did) this is what was under neath. I myself think its a hot spot. I am using the bottle of Surolan the vet gave me. Its been all cleaned up and everything. Obviously if it doesnt get better in a week I will take him to the vet. He doesnt have them anywhere else on his body and I notice the last week or so he has been constantly biting this spot so thats what I think caused it. So I shaved the area to let it breath and make it easier to apply the cream. I already know what my vet will do. Shave it, give him a cortisone shot, take home prednisone and antibiotics, sell me Science Diet because he will blame it on raw.

Should I cover it when out on walks? Or just clean it when I get back?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I wouldn't cover it when out on walks. Just clean it when you get back. Can he reach that area? If he bites and licks at it, I would go ahead and make him wear the cone-of-shame (e-collar)...I hate it, but it works.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I still have his cone of shame from his neuter and when he got his ear repaired. Poor guy I will make him wear it at night.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

k9capture_16 said:


> I still have his cone of shame from his neuter and when he got his ear repaired. Poor guy I will make him wear it at night.


Just take it off when you can watch him (during the day or on walks), so he'll have a break from it.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Pretty sure it will heal up alright.

As for cone of shames, I used one when Patchie got a hotspot, but she started to act as if it was the end of the world. 
So I ended up buying an inflatable one. Looks like this one: ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar at PETCO

It worked and she started acting normal again.
Just a thought 

Hopefully Lincoln tolerates the cone well.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

He should be fine with the regular collar (plastic).


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Love the name "cone of shame". That is so appropriate and funny. Sandi used to hang her head and sulk off and on the first day, then she learned how to get aorund and push it back and even drink with it and continue to somehow contort herself to work the area I was trying to protect. Jewel always hung her head, then sulked and lived for the moments when it could be off. Otherwise she harummmph'd, plopped down and sort of caved to it. Ice totally was intolerant of it. Pushed against it with it in the crate or out and managed to get it over his head, I didn't want to make it so tight but they only come in certain sizes and I never found one I could keep on him. So he usually won the battle with the collar, but if I looped a leash around the back side of a door handle and limited his physical movement when I couldn't watch him he would plop down and accept he had a 6 foot leash swing to move and lay wherever, but somehow in his mind this meant stop chewing on whatever mom is trying to protet? God love him he was a love muffin but a weird dog. lol Cone of shame, so appropriate!!


----------

